# Daylight Savings Time Tech Support



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Banned (Mar 9, 2013)

The funny thing is on our pig board some of the pig people are seriously worried because if they are even three seconds late feeding their pig all hell breaks loose so all day people have been trying to offer suggestions on how to switch the pigs over to Daylight Savings Time!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 9, 2013)

Wait. There's a "pig board"?


----------



## Banned (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes.  The "Mini Pig Pen" on Facebook .


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 9, 2013)

Scary...


----------



## Banned (Mar 9, 2013)

No what's scary is that you don't have a pig :teehee:.


----------

